# Fenix E01 still a good value?



## TimEggers (Jul 21, 2009)

I just ordered a Fenix E01 $15 shipped. I need something to replace my dead and beat up Mag Solitaire.

I searched these forums and google for good inexpensive key chain lights and the Fenix received many glowing reviews in older threads.

My question is does the Fenix E01 still hold up currently, should I have moved on to something better, more recent?

I need a personal use key chain light for illuminating a walking path to my bird feeder at night (I fill it up when I get off work so the birds have seed the next day). Besides I'm always using my little lights for daily quick looks.

I'm not overly worried about run time, I'm home everyday and have piles of AAA alkalines because they're cheap.

Also thinking that a fleet of E01's would make great emergency home power outage lights. Like I said I have a pile of AAA (who doesn't) and the E01 seems to have really good run time on just one AAA.

So does the Fenix E01 still hold up or is it obsolete? One things for sure, the price was right for me.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 21, 2009)

in my opinion, yes. Its really rugged and its so versitile. I have a pile of AAA batteries that people gave to me thinking they are spent and I've barely made a dent in draining them.


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 21, 2009)

My E01 has lived in my pocket with two sets of keys and a pocket knife for over year now.

Still looks good and more importantly, it still works.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 21, 2009)

TimEggers said:


> I just ordered a Fenix E01 $15 shipped. I need something to replace my dead and beat up Mag Solitaire.
> 
> I searched these forums and google for good inexpensive key chain lights and the Fenix received many glowing reviews in older threads.
> 
> ...



I've had an E01 on my work keys for over a year now and it still works fine. For the $15/AAA lights, I prefer the Streamlight Microstream though. While it doesn't have nearly as good of runtime, the beam isn't bluish-purple like the E01 and is considerably brighter (more useful IMO). Plus is has a forward clicky.

-Robert


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 21, 2009)

It's still an excellent value. One of, if not the most efficient 1AAA light available today. And, very well made.

In the $30-$60 range there are brighter, better beamed options, but the E01 still holds its own.

Geoff


----------



## tedshred (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, a good value, but you have to love the color purple.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jul 21, 2009)

well, in my experience, the colored finishes arent the toughest...but the black and natrual certainly last

Crenshaw


----------



## RobertM (Jul 21, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> well, in my experience, the colored finishes arent the toughest...but the black and natrual certainly last
> 
> Crenshaw



I gave away two brand new black E01s to coworkers and kept an olive/natural E01 on my keys. Both of their black ones are starting to look pretty beat up while my olive still looks practically new!

-Robert


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 21, 2009)

They are still a very good value. Grab one at least.


----------



## TimEggers (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I've just received the shipping notice and hope the light arrives soon.

I'll admit I'm not overly fussy about tint, I have a really blue LED light that at first was off-putting but I grew to accept it. And man it was really really blue.

Looking through the research the E01 seemed like the strongest >$25 solution. High build quality, long life and still all from a cheap AAA. Can't wait, even if it performs similar to the Soliaire I'll be happy, but by all accounts I've read it blows the little Mag away. All the more better.


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 21, 2009)

For $22 plus shipping you could have gotten a Maratac AAA, 3 mode twisty. All the light output of the E01, and more, and less... if you get my drift.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 21, 2009)

That might be a great little light and might not.
The E01 has a track record that makes it worthy of suggesting and the other is quite new. I need to pick one up and test it out actually.


----------



## 1anrm (Jul 21, 2009)

$22 is nice but the shipping if I recall is $8 or so it's really about $30. 

Tim since you bought it from Fenixstore you have lifetime warranty :twothumbs not that you'd have to use it. The only time I notice the tint is when I have another light with it.


----------



## TimEggers (Jul 21, 2009)

I did consider that one and almost pulled the trigger, in the end the E01's track record and price beat it out.

Something that surprised me was the sheer number of options most of them very good.

The E01 seemed to balance performance with price, call me ol' fashioned but as a consumer I truly appreciate value.


----------



## TimEggers (Jul 21, 2009)

1anrm said:


> $22 is nice but the shipping if I recall is $8 or so it's really about $30.
> 
> Tim since you bought it from Fenixstore you have lifetime warranty :twothumbs not that you'd have to use it. The only time I notice the tint is when I have another light with it.



Good point, the warranty sealed the deal (for me).


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 21, 2009)

I replaced my Fenix LOD CE with the E01 because the LOD CE would come on or apart in my pocket, this has not happened one time with the E01 after several months on my keyring.

You could probably take a battery that is too dead to power a remote and run it in the E01 for a few days. The Maratac AAA does look like a nice light however. 

It may be a good idea to run a NIMH such as Eneloop in the E01 because an alkaline is likely to leak before it goes dead.


----------



## TimEggers (Jul 21, 2009)

Good idea on the NiMH. Considered that myself.

I really can't wait to get this light, my key chain is so naked without anything (light-wise) on it and I miss having a personal carrier light.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 21, 2009)

I have an E01 in OD and gave away a few as gifts. They are just win. Sure the tint is a bit purple but heck this is a tool and given the runtime and low cost I can live with it. I run it off an LSD NiMH so I don't need to worry about self discharge. Given the long regulated runtime and often limited use in EDC (maybe a few mintues every other day) this could be an issue with standard NiMH. Used Energizer lithiums when I tossed it into my camping gear for winter. Works well with the jak strap too.












It does not have the output of some 1xAAA lights but the darn thing works everytime and does have enough light for most EDC needs in my view. Once had to hike out using just the E01 as burned the headlmap batteries during a camping trip. Worked well on a known trail for a small backup.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jul 22, 2009)

TimEggers said:


> Can't wait, even if it performs similar to the Soliaire I'll be happy, but by all accounts I've read it blows the little Mag away. All the more better.


 

Tim - I believe you will be a little more than blown away with the E01.

Check out this CPF thread from last year, where Marduke makes his infamous quote about the Solitare (post #9)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2671295

*"I've seen matches which are brighter AND have a longer runtime."*


Funny, but unfortunately true. I think the Solitare is an attractive little light, but it is almost useless as a flashlight. You will enjoy the quality, brightness, and runtime of your new E01!


----------



## hyperloop (Jul 22, 2009)

+100 on the Fenix E01, all that can be said, HAS been said. Get it, i've already gotten 3, given away 2 of those and am going to get a few more in the near future (i'm hoping and hoping that they change the LED to one with a different tint).

Regarding that purple tint, its really only noticeable on a white wall, in real life use, you hardly notice it. It's tough, great runtime and small, i've dunked mine, dropped mine, thrown it to friends (who missed) and its still working great. Just clean the contacts in the head once you see it getting a bit discoloured (i just use a pencil eraser) and it will work great.


----------



## BigWaffles (Jul 22, 2009)

I've had an OD E01 on my keychain for the better part of a year. This past 3 months its been through 117 degree temps and several sand storms. I just clean the threads when they start to grind and it keeps on working. I keep feeding it Energizer Lithium batteries and it keeps giving me 12hrs of flat runtime in return. Good light.


C.P.T.


----------



## divine (Jul 22, 2009)

The only thing in the price range that is also nice is the Streamlight Microstream, but that's a somewhat different light. It's a clickie, has a much higher output and a much shorter battery life, and I haven't seen one that outputs blue.


----------



## Warp (Jul 22, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> My E01 has lived in my pocket with two sets of keys and a pocket knife for over year now.
> 
> Still looks good and more importantly, it still works.


 
Same here, mine is on my keychain. Still works perfectly, though it is a little scratched. That's okay, some wear and tear on EDC items comes with the territoy.

I hardly ever use it, but I like knowing it is always there. I also have a Fenix P1D-Q5 on my keychain.


----------



## justjim (Jul 22, 2009)

Tim,

Check out the Maratac AAA threads going around lately. This is comparable to the Fenix LOD at only ~ $22 (+ $8 shipping). Try it, you'll like it.

-jim


----------



## ronparr (Jul 22, 2009)

The E01 is nicely made. It looks good, weighs very little, and feels nice in your hand. People who appreciate nicely designed and manufactured products will appreciate the E01. I got one as a gift for a designer friend because I know he would appreciate the economy and elegance of the design.

Some more positives: It's remarkably miserly with batteries and will produce some usable light from batteries that are worthless to every other device in your house.

Some negatives: Mine has somewhat ugly color cast issues and I suspect this is fairly typical from comments I've seen around here. It appears that that the yellow phosphor coating on the LED is too thin in the center and too thick on the edges. At really close distances (a few cm) the white is a pure white because the light from the edges and center are blended. At further distances, the light is blue/purple in the center and yellow on the edges.

If you like messing around with flashlights and aren't looking for the brightest light, then you should put it at the top of your list. Its a small investment in a (to be) classic design. It's the mag solitaire of a new generation.

If you want to spend more, want whiter, more consistent light, or have generally higher expectations, than there might be other options based on (Cree) power LEDs rather than packaged (Nichia) 5mm LEDs.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 22, 2009)

Best value in the flashlight world. I've have mine on my keychain since day one, and it still looks pretty good. Still on the original battery as well! 16 hours on a single Lithium cell is unreal runtime.


----------



## Duglite (Jul 22, 2009)

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:thumbsup::rock:


----------



## strinq (Jul 22, 2009)

Comments on this thread make me want to get one just for the heck of it.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 23, 2009)

I got an E01 yesterday, and while it isn't the brightest in the world, and it does have a blue/purple tint, it all adds to the character of it. I love it, used it last night in the pitch black of our house to check on the children and MORE than ample light was provided. 

Everyone should have one, in fact i intend to order several more for gifts.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 23, 2009)

For $15 shipped, and the Fenixstore/4sevens warranty, you really can't go wrong. It's a solid light that should always be ready to produce light. You can get lights like the LD01, etc, that are brighter, but many will shut off when the battery gets too low.The E01 will keep going and going and just slowly dim so it won't suddenly shut off on you. 

While it doesn't have the nicest beam around, it's certainly better than my old Arc which is dimmer, more purple, and cost me twice as much:

Arc left, E01 right:


----------



## TimEggers (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! I had hoped the E01 would arrive today but it didn't. Tomorrow should be a sure thing.

Can't wait to try this little thing out.

Is funny I used to think that Maglites were the be all end all of flashlights, now I have a Malkoff Drop-in, Maxfie XL and the E01 on the way and my life has never been better or brighter!


----------



## CaNo (Jul 23, 2009)

TimEggers said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys! I had hoped the E01 would arrive today but it didn't. Tomorrow should be a sure thing.
> 
> Can't wait to try this little thing out.
> 
> Is funny I used to think that Maglites were the be all end all of flashlights, now I have a Malkoff Drop-in, Maxfie XL and the E01 on the way and my life has never been better or brighter!



The E01 is going to be there when you need it when all your other flashlights have run out of battery. Its durable, and waterproof, and AAA isnt hard to find. You made the right choice. Its not going to have the tint you want.. but thats what makes it unique! I love that light! Its not my brightest light, but it is there when I need it... on my keys lol :laughing:


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 23, 2009)

IMHO definitely yes.
I still use its predecessor E0 and its a great little light too.


----------



## loanshark (Jul 23, 2009)

I could do everything I need to in a "normal" day with no other lights. I can't think of another light for $15 that I'd trust more.


----------



## TimEggers (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah I can't wait for the E01. It has so much going for it. I can't imagine 20 hours+ on one single AAA. And I'm looking forward to a light that's always on me, that's as durable as I am and always ready to light up when I need it. And all for a cheap $15. I really can't see myself buying a $30-$60+ _key chain_. :ironic: (or coarse I say that now...) LOL!

Since having good lights now I find myself using flashlights so much more than I ever have and it makes sense, finally good lights that actually make seeing easier.

And outdoors at night there is a sense of security and personal safety (traverse uneven ground, avoid obstacles) that a light brings.

Really looking forward to a daily burner and a light that I just won't have to worry about.

If its half as good as I hear it is, I plan to order a fleet of them. One for every room and vehicle and heck even the wife's purse! There are better and brighter lights but _the value_ here is tough to beat.

Dang I appreciate a good light, and you guys here. Light is good!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 24, 2009)

Just remember to feed all of your stashed away lights lithium primary cells.
That way you have nothing to fear from leaking alkaline. And they will leak in there if you load it up and put it away for a rainy day.

lovecpf


----------



## TimEggers (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes a very good suggestion, thank you. Now would I see any benefit from using those all the time in my daily light? Better run time or perhaps brighter beam? I'll admit the avoidance of leaking is a great reason all by itself.

Shipping tracking says it should be here today, can't wait!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 24, 2009)

You will get a longer runtime too.  Enjoy those E01's.


----------



## TimEggers (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW!  :twothumbs

Just unpacked the E01 and am blown away. Its so little, so bright and feels so nice in the hand. I love the knurling and the smooth action of the twist threads. After my sticky Solitaire I was hesitant on another twist style, but the E01 is in a completely different class altogether, the head turns with little effort and just glides smoothly. I also *LOVE* the flat handle portions (where the logo is), really makes holding this light *extremely* comfortable.

The light is also really good. I classify this as my ultimate personal (up close) use light and perfect for illuminating a walking path or the area immediately around you (I tested in a dark basement).

Off 1 AAA I'm blown away. This light won't leave my side ever, sorry little Mag you're history!

Also the tint (on mine) is really nice. The beam is smooth and round and basically humiliates the Solitaire in this regard. In fact I like the E01 tint as much as my Malkoff. But this is very subjective.

I can't imagine not having an E01 at this point its such a valuable tool, inexpensive, great light source with an outstanding (reportedly) run time. The E01 proves to me that I have no excuse for squinting in the dark anymore!

Rock on Fenix you kick tail!

And thanks to you guys for the honest and objective reviews, it helped me make this decision and so far I'm very thrilled. It will be on my all the time now. Thanks guys!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3752153745/in/set-72157621748268646/


----------



## Ainsley (Jul 24, 2009)

I ordered 10 E01s a few weeks ago to make up little survival keychains for my camping buddies. IMO its the perfect light for this purpose.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 24, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> Just remember to feed all of your stashed away lights lithium primary cells.
> That way you have nothing to fear from leaking alkaline. And they will leak in there if you load it up and put it away for a rainy day.
> 
> lovecpf




x2... I have also been very happy with eneloop NiMH cells.


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 24, 2009)

TimEggers said:


> WOW!  :twothumbs
> 
> Just unpacked the E01 and am blown away. Its so little, so bright and feels so nice in the hand. I love the knurling and the smooth action of the twist threads. After my sticky Solitaire I was hesitant on another twist style, but the E01 is in a completely different class altogether, the head turns with little effort and just glides smoothly. I also *LOVE* the flat handle portions (where the logo is), really makes holding this light *extremely* comfortable.
> 
> ...


 
Concrats on replacing the Solitare, 1980 says goodbye.  I don't miss my Solitare.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 24, 2009)

i have to say that i havent yet found it worth the 15$ pricetag. 

i have barely used it.
i cant find any use for it. (too bright for walks inside the house, too dim to use in other uses i have for edc, and the tint just makes everything look annoying.)

i just hate that tint.

so i just stuffed it into my 1st aid kit to be out of sight. with lithium. if i need the kit and dont have my edc nearby, its still there. (any flashlight is better than none when you need one!)

had to buy it to see whats the talk about. i kinda see it.. the runtime and the feel of its build quality.. 

but for me it was one of the "almost mistakes" i have done in my purchases.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jul 24, 2009)

I bought about a half dozen of the E01 when they first came out. Great little lights. I'd recommend paying extra and buying the lithium AAA (Energizer L92) for it. I've ruined a couple of my E01 due to leaking alkaline AAA cells. It isn't easy to drill out the bad cell, and cleaning up the corrosion damage is worse.

They're small, bright, well-built, and run for a long time. The tint doesn't bother me. I'd recommend one.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 24, 2009)

Out of ALL of of my lights that I have now, including my Eagletac P100A2, Fenix L2T Q2 and a bunch of other lights, the E01 is THE one light I wish I had when I was younger, especially during my days of carrying a MiniMag. The size would allow me to take it anywhere and that runtime would never let me down like my MM has. I don't think there are any other AAA lights with the output to runtimes ratio that this guy has. 

The E01 is destined to be named Old Faithful.


----------



## Bengy (Jul 24, 2009)

I just bought one recently and it's a great small light. I've attached it to my keyring and it has been useful several times already. I also like the light it produces.

And the use of AAA batteries is convenient and easy to get.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jul 25, 2009)

I have had the E01 on my keychain for around 2 years and it always works. It is simple, and very bright for the runtime. The amount of runtime is fantastic because you can count on it to still produce light when you really need it. It has been well worth the $15. I used to carry the Mag Solitaire too, and that is a joke in comparison. I have to admit that I really dislike the blue/purple tint, but I can live with it because it is not for beamshots but lighting dark places when I have no other light.


----------



## izaic3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't forget that chapstick lids make great diffusers for the E01! Great for reading.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jul 26, 2009)

I think Fenix did a really good job with the E01. Solid design, super reliable, and pretty bright considering it is only a 5mm LED. The only complaint that I hear is that it is only water resistant instead of waterproof. I can't say I've been brave enough to submerge any of mine in water for an extended period, so maybe someone else can chime in with more liquid experience.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 26, 2009)

GoingGear.com said:


> The only complaint that I hear is that it is only water resistant instead of waterproof. I can't say I've been brave enough to submerge any of mine in water for an extended period, so maybe someone else can chime in with more liquid experience.




There is no such thing as "water proof", only varying degrees of water resistance. The basic design of the E01 is quite sufficient to allow it to remain water resistant for any depth you could realistically manage without gear.

It's predecessor (the E0), and a similarly constructed light (the Arc) are both rated to 100ft. I have no doubt the E01 can easily manage the same, if not much more due to it's much more robust construction.


----------



## ronparr (Jul 26, 2009)

GoingGear.com said:


> I can't say I've been brave enough to submerge any of mine in water for an extended period, so maybe someone else can chime in with more liquid experience.



Results from somebody who tried:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198231


----------



## hoongern (Jul 26, 2009)

I sent my E01 down to the bottom of 6ft swimming pool a couple times (maybe 4 or 5 times) - although I didn't leave it there for more than a minute each time. Didn't notice any water inside at all - working fine =)

Remember to lubricate them more often if you're going to get them wet!

Anyway - I really enjoy my E01+L91 for general "forgot my other flashlight" situations, and for walking around at night without disturbing others (I put a red chapstick cover over it as a diffuser)


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jul 26, 2009)

ronparr said:


> Results from somebody who tried:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198231



Thanks, that's good to know.

Now that I look at the packaging, it does say that it is water proof to IPX-8, for whatever that is worth. I know nothing is truly waterproof, but for some reason I had it in my head that Fenix called this one "water resistant."


----------



## berry580 (Jul 26, 2009)

if this coming iTP light is real, i can't see how much value the E01 would have.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197790


----------



## Marduke (Jul 26, 2009)

berry580 said:


> if this coming iTP light is real, i can't see how much value the E01 would have.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197790



Durability, simplicity, robustness.


----------



## chaosmagnet (Jul 26, 2009)

berry580 said:


> if this coming iTP light is real, i can't see how much value the E01 would have.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197790



I'm pretty sure it is real, because I have the Maratac version of it in my pocket as we speak.

The E01 is less expensive and has better runtime. I wouldn't use it as an EDC light, but as something to stick a lithium in and stash away for a rainy day it's pretty awesome. It's a great keychain light for someone who refuses to learn a multimode UI (like my wife). And it does have a somewhat longer reliability history compared to the iTP/Maratac.

With all of that said, if I were buying another AAA light now, I'd buy the iTP/Maratac. After all, I have four E01s :laughing:.


----------



## vali (Jul 26, 2009)

Better runtime? Check the specs of the "upgrade" version.

The only think we need to do is some torture test on the maratac and ITP as E01 was proven to be VERY tough.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 26, 2009)

The E01 with its dim, oblong, puke purple beam is the obsolete equivalent of the Mag Solitaire in the flashlight world. Although it has a tough, well machined body and marginally long runtimes, the terrible light it produces make it near worthless in comparison to others. I suppose some can conjure up uses for this light, but I would only use it as a backup after all the matches were gone and the butane lighters were empty. With all the other choices available for around $15, including the iTP A3 EOS for a few dollars more, it is not worth the money and a very bad value.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 26, 2009)

berry580 said:


> if this coming iTP light is real, i can't see how much value the E01 would have.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197790



Maratac AAA?

EDIT: I guess this is old news in the Maratac AAA thread, I haven't checked that one in a while.

These seem to be a great value for their money, but I don't think it is absolutely triumphant over the E01, the E01 still has it's incredible runtime with it's 9 rated lumens and it's proven reliability. They do however look like Microstream killers :devil:


----------



## nbp (Jul 26, 2009)

There was another member who started a thread awhile back bashing the E01 and labeling it cheap and useless, as a few in this thread have done as well. 

To the unbelievers, I stand by my post in that thread. 

Love your E01.


----------



## vali (Jul 26, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


>


 too


----------



## berry580 (Jul 26, 2009)

hey guys, don't get me wrong. I've bought two E01's myself. One with my mum right now and another for my cousin.
Its cheap, simple and reliable. I used to love it.

But that was then, in the near future for a couple dollars more, u can get something at a smaller size, with multiple brightness, can have WAY longer runtime and higher brightness level.

As with its durability, only time will tell.

But hey guys!! Lets fact it, technology is improving! Stop using the typewriters!!!!! lol


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 26, 2009)

berry580 said:


> hey guys, don't get me wrong. I've bought two E01's myself. One with my mum right now and another for my cousin.
> Its cheap, simple and reliable. I used to love it.
> 
> But that was then, in the near future for a couple dollars more, u can get something at a smaller size, with multiple brightness, can have WAY longer runtime and higher brightness level.
> ...


 
I think the 5MM LED in the E01 is still tops for that class. Also durability has been proven with the E01. I don't think there are runtimes too much better than the E01 given the lumens. I mean you can't compare a 1.5 lumen mode running for 50 hours with 7ish lumens running 10-11 hours. 

Just sayin.....


----------



## Marduke (Jul 26, 2009)

The E01 can also fire on an absolutely dead cell at just 0.4v.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 26, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The E01 can also fire on an absolutely dead cell at just 0.4v.


 
Yea know I remember using batteries from one of my 3xAAA headlmaps that was getting too dim for camp use during a trip. Somehow the E01 fired off and ran for hours in its sun mode. This was brighter than the headlamp using the 3xAAA rundown batteries. It was a bit of a shock that one beaten down battery seemed to my eyes to be brighter than the 3 in my direct drive PT Aurora. I could be mistaken as lumens can be in the eye of the beholder. Also the LEDs in the older Aurora are not the best in terms of output.


----------



## flatline (Jul 26, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Yea know I remember using batteries from one of my 3xAAA headlmaps that was getting too dim for camp use during a trip. Somehow the E01 fired off and ran for hours in its sun mode. This was brighter than the headlamp using the 3xAAA rundown batteries. It was a bit of a shock that one beaten down battery seemed to my eyes to be brighter than the 3 in my direct drive PT Aurora. I could be mistaken as lumens can be in the eye of the beholder. Also the LEDs in the older Aurora are not the best in terms of output.



Wow, if that's typical, then that makes the E01 the perfect "desperation" flashlight. Are there any other AAA flashlights that can fire on "spent" cells as well as the E01?

--flatline


----------



## Marduke (Jul 26, 2009)

flatline said:


> Wow, if that's typical, then that makes the E01 the perfect "desperation" flashlight. Are there any other AAA flashlights that can fire on "spent" cells as well as the E01?
> 
> --flatline



I have never seen any light capable of firing on such a dead cell.


----------



## waddup (Jul 26, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The E01 can also fire on an absolutely dead cell at just 0.4v.







Woods Walker said:


> Yea know I remember using batteries from one of my 3xAAA headlmaps that was getting too dim for camp use during a trip. Somehow the E01 fired off and ran for hours in its sun mode. This was brighter than the headlamp using the 3xAAA rundown batteries. It was a bit of a shock that one beaten down battery seemed to my eyes to be brighter than the 3 in my direct drive PT Aurora. I could be mistaken as lumens can be in the eye of the beholder. Also the LEDs in the older Aurora are not the best in terms of output.





Marduke said:


> I have never seen any light capable of firing on such a dead cell.



maybe we just rubber band 3 of them together for 45 lumens on almost 0 volts?

forever.


:candle:


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 26, 2009)

flatline said:


> Wow, if that's typical, then that makes the E01 the perfect "desperation" flashlight. Are there any other AAA flashlights that can fire on "spent" cells as well as the E01?
> 
> --flatline


 

I don’t know what is typical with this light. I guess those more informed as to flashlight electronics could answer that. But I was still very surprised. I have used the E01 in moon mode once the batteries ran down even more. It seemed not too bad for looking though the pack and inside the shelter. I don’t know if there is any regulation with the lower mode. Come to think of it I don’t know the lumens too. Guessing the info is on CPF so will search that out sometime.

edit.

Looks like post #68 answers the first question.


----------



## mon90ey (Jul 26, 2009)

This ITC/Maratac light is just a rehash of a Fenix concept already out. The only difference is 18 lumens on medium as opposed to 27, 1.5 lumens to 10 lumens on low, and the price. It can't compare to the E01 cause it's a multi stage light. Two different lights, two different purposes. If people want a multi stage light they buy this. If all they want is a single stage light, they buy an E01. For what it is, the E01 is an excellent value. Want more light, spend more money. Just my 2 cents worth. I'll keep carrying my E01. It's never failed yet. And while you're considering all of this, don't forget that if you buy from 4 sevens, there's a lifetime waranty on Fenix. Food for thought!


iTC/Maratac-------------------- _three output levels_ -> Medium 18 lumens (4 hours) -> Low 1.5 lumens (50 hours) -> High 80 lumens (55 minutes) 

Fenix Ld01 Q5-----------------Three output modes: 27 Lumens (3.5hrs) -> 10 Lumens (8.5hrs) -> 80 Lumens (1hrs) 

+1 for the E01! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 26, 2009)

I would love to change the LED out on my E0.... I hope the E01 has a better tint/beam as I have a handful of arc clones that IMO are better lights only because the tremendously nicer beams and price way offset the horrible nichia angry blue beam. Efficiency and brightness and build quality do well for a backup light but a primary light needs a nice beam as you will be pointing it around and reading with it (white paper). In that respect if the E01 beam compares to the E0 I would say it is overpriced as a primary light but well priced as a reliable long running emergency light.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 26, 2009)

The E01 uses the GS, where the E0 was a CS. While the E01 is awfully purple compared to a Cree, it has a vastly better tint than the CS it replaces.


----------



## strinq (Jul 26, 2009)

mon90ey said:


> This ITC/Maratac light is just a rehash of a Fenix concept already out. The only difference is 18 lumens on medium as opposed to 27, 1.5 lumens to 10 lumens on low, and the price. It can't compare to the E01 cause it's a multi stage light. Two different lights, two different purposes. If people want a multi stage light they buy this. If all they want is a single stage light, they buy an E01. For what it is, the E01 is an excellent value. Want more light, spend more money. Just my 2 cents worth. I'll keep carrying my E01. It's never failed yet. And while you're considering all of this, don't forget that if you buy from 4 sevens, there's a lifetime waranty on Fenix. Food for thought!
> 
> 
> iTC/Maratac-------------------- _three output levels_ -> Medium 18 lumens (4 hours) -> Low 1.5 lumens (50 hours) -> High 80 lumens (55 minutes)
> ...


 
But again, it's only $5 more for the multimode ITP AND 80 lumens compared to the 10 for the E01.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 26, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The E01 uses the GS, where the E0 was a CS. While the E01 is awfully purple compared to a Cree, it has a vastly better tint than the CS it replaces.



I bought some GS LEDs.... will have to check it out and see the difference. 
Ok..... rather purple like an angry purple. Guess I have gotten used to better tinted lux and crees now. I kind of prefer blue to purple for some reason.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 26, 2009)

strinq said:


> But again, it's only $5 more for the multimode ITP AND 80 lumens compared to the 10 for the E01.


actually it is more than that. I have seen the E01 for under $15 with shipping and $15 with shipping from many places seems to be about the top price while the ITP lights ADD shipping on to the price and it can be $3-$8 unless you perhaps buy 3 lights and get free shipping and the multimode doesn't seem to be available yet? So until someone gets one I would not go too until a review and comparison happens (possible bugs,etc). If it were $20 including shipping for the multimode and I could order one at a time with paypal right now (not wait till August) I would pull the trigger.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 27, 2009)

Guess I'm one of the few who actually likes the solitaire, becasue I use it every day. It's the only one of my lights that's not too bright for getting up from bed in pitch dark, for just a minute. Even the L1's low is a little bright for that, and it's also 10 lumens. Still for the price an E01 it might be worth checking out just for curiosity.


----------



## berry580 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lynx_Arc said:


> actually it is more than that. I have seen the E01 for under $15 with shipping and $15 with shipping from many places seems to be about the top price while the ITP lights ADD shipping on to the price and it can be $3-$8 unless you perhaps buy 3 lights and get free shipping and the multimode doesn't seem to be available yet? So until someone gets one I would not go too until a review and comparison happens (possible bugs,etc). If it were $20 including shipping for the multimode and I could order one at a time with paypal right now (not wait till August) I would pull the trigger.


For something thats *$20.50 *_before_ CPF discount + shipping. It has multi-mode, can go for longer, can be brighter AND smaller than the E01. Its a bargain!

As for a E01 going for 10hrs....... i think that is pretty much down to a lottery pick.
This guy got less than 7hrs.
http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 27, 2009)

berry580 said:


> For something thats *$20.50 *_before_ CPF discount + shipping. It has multi-mode, can go for longer, can be brighter AND smaller than the E01. Its a bargain!
> 
> As for a E01 going for 10hrs....... i think that is pretty much down to a lottery pick.
> This guy got less than 7hrs.
> http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/



He used an Eneloop, the 11 plus 10 is on alkalines. The iTP especially when purchased from Going Gear (lowest S&H) is an extremely good value, but again it's reliability has not been tested like the E01. As for running longer, I'd like to see exactly how low voltage wise the iTP/Maratac can go, seeing as it starts on medium, it might not fire up on a lower voltage AAA.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 27, 2009)

berry580 said:


> For something thats *$20.50 *_before_ CPF discount + shipping. It has multi-mode, can go for longer, can be brighter AND smaller than the E01. Its a bargain!
> 
> As for a E01 going for 10hrs....... i think that is pretty much down to a lottery pick.
> This guy got less than 7hrs.
> http://www.light-reviews.com/fenix_e01/


I will wait till it is in stock and get a few reviews first. 
At close to $25 vs $15 it is 2/3rds more in cost and 2/3rds more from $25 is about $42 or the price of an LD01 which basically gives us a clue that perhaps this group could make a light similar to the E01 for about $10 if the multi mode Itp light compares well with the LD01


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the E01 is a great little light for it's purpose!
A cheap, durable keychain light, for very low light situations...

I bought one for my sister a couple of months back, and it's been on her key's since!
I used it around the house last night when everyone was sleeping because she left her keys on the bench. I was pleasently surprised by how well it lit up the house.

Great for trying to get from the car into the house through the backyard... however it has nothing on my E2DL for that! :laughing:

:twothumbs


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I bought some GS LEDs.... will have to check it out and see the difference.
> Ok..... rather purple like an angry purple. Guess I have gotten used to better tinted lux and crees now. I kind of prefer blue to purple for some reason.





Marduke said:


> The E01 uses the GS, where the E0 was a CS. While the E01 is awfully purple compared to a Cree, it has a vastly better tint than the CS it replaces.



Here is a picture of a 5mm cree rated at 24000mcd and the nichia GS at 30000mcd and a nichia CS. Its not a great picture sorry but you can sort of see the difference in the tint. The cree is on the top, the CS is on the left and the GS is on the right. The LED's are in a joulethief circuit in a modded dorcy frostbrite AA but the cree and the GS have a diffuser so the spot is diffused unlike the CS.








Woods Walker said:


> I don’t know what is typical with this light. I guess those more informed as to flashlight electronics could answer that. But I was still very surprised. I have used the E01 in moon mode once the batteries ran down even more. It seemed not too bad for looking though the pack and inside the shelter. I don’t know if there is any regulation with the lower mode. Come to think of it I don’t know the lumens too. Guessing the info is on CPF so will search that out sometime.


I think its regulated to 1V and after that its a long period of moon mode. 0.38V was the best I got it down to. The light is still quite useful that low. I haven't had to pay for a battery yet for this torch. Despite all the joule thief mods for my AA batteries, the E01 is brighter at the same battery level so the electronics is great in the E01. I just wish Fenix would sell the pill or made different bodies for the E01. Looking for AA, C and D bodies now.


----------



## flatline (Jul 27, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> I just wish Fenix would sell the pill or made different bodies for the E01. Looking for AA, C and D bodies now.



+1

I'd love an efficient, long runtime flashlight that takes a single C or D cell (AA is already covered). Brightness is not a priority, although I wouldn't object to multi-mode.

--flatline


----------



## TimEggers (Jul 28, 2009)

leon2245 said:


> Guess I'm one of the few who actually likes the solitaire, becasue I use it every day. It's the only one of my lights that's not too bright for getting up from bed in pitch dark, for just a minute. Even the L1's low is a little bright for that, and it's also 10 lumens. Still for the price an E01 it might be worth checking out just for curiosity.



Hello Leon I hope you do. I loved my Solitaire I really did, it was my daily light for everything. But and its a big but, now having the E01 for a few days I realize what a little flashlight can and should do.

The Solitaire was great, but don't let sentimentality keep you from an excellent light. The E01 is truly amazing, I use mine everyday every chance I get and I couldn't be happier. Its amazing how much more useful this light is than the Solitaire because it is brighter and runs longer.

Highly recommended.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 28, 2009)

I kept my solitaire out of sentimentality to be honest, and now my 2 year old loves it, it isn't too bright that it will hurt her eyes when she inevitably looks into it.

The E01 is just.............. better. It lights my garden at night sufficiently enough that I can see the dog doing her final routines before bed


----------



## berry580 (Jul 28, 2009)

i had a solitaire, had it for about 1 a year.
Haven't had ACTUAL use for it until one night when i was studying in uni, the lights went out. 
I accidently dropped my pen on the floor. The room was fairly big, about 100m square?
So I turned on my solitaire, on wide focus trying to find my pen back, and I hardly even managed to realise the light was turned on when i turned it on (yes i was positive it was on and the battery was fresh). When focused to a spot, I could only see a light spot that's around the size of a large coin and the spot wasn't even that bright! *[bad language deleted by moderator]* 

If I had an E01 back then, things would have been much easier. Although nowadays, even the position of the E01 itself is arguably starting to be challenged by the iTP AAA EOS.

Maglite, get your games up or get ready to say goodbye.


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 28, 2009)

TimEggers said:


> So does the Fenix E01 still hold up or is it obsolete?



8 hours of regulated runtime on one AAA for $15 or less? And plenty of usable light in a dark environ? I think its a great light, and just ordered my 3rd while grazing at countycomm.

Used to carry one on my keychain as a backup, but figured out that my Blackberry could serve as an emergency backup so I ditched the E01. But its one of my favorite lights.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 28, 2009)

berry580 said:


> sorry for the language


Instead of apologising for it, why didn't you edit it out before you posted it? 

Your posting style has attracted adverse comments before. You are warned that further obnoxious posts by you will earn you a suspension.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jul 28, 2009)

mon90ey said:


> And while you're considering all of this, don't forget that if you buy from 4 sevens, there's a lifetime waranty on Fenix.
> 
> +1 for the E01! :thumbsup:


 

FYI -


just this past week..........

4Sevens eliminated this benefit of a lifetime warranty on Fenix lights purchased through them.

It is now the same as the manufacturer's warranty (2 years).


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 28, 2009)

Interesting and very unfortunate.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 28, 2009)

Backpacker Light said:


> FYI -
> 
> 
> just this past week..........
> ...


 
maybe a conflict of interest with it's own lights. 10yr vs lifetime. now 10yr vs 2yrs. :shrug:


----------



## waddup (Jul 28, 2009)

got my first eo1s ever (4 of them) yesterday. with lithium primaries they are simply amazing, more then enough light to do most outdoor tasks.lights up an area 30 feet x 30 feet easily, very well made, look and feel durable, not weak at all.


ill probably gift many of these to people over the next few years.

everyone in the world should own 1.:thumbsup:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 28, 2009)

Wonder why 4/7s ever had a lifetime warranty on Fenix lights if Fenix themselves only warrant it for 2 years.


----------



## berry580 (Jul 29, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The E01 can also fire on an absolutely dead cell at just 0.4v.


Can anyone confirm this?
I have a Energizer rechargeable AAA. My multimeter say its 0.93V
It did manage to fire up my E01, but for less than 2 seconds (maybe 1).
I don't see an AAA cell with 0.4V managing to light up a E01 meaningfully.

The reason I can't confirm this myself is because I don't even know how to get my AAAs down to 0.4V.... lol


----------



## berry580 (Jul 29, 2009)

Backpacker Light said:


> FYI -
> 
> 
> just this past week..........
> ...


Don't Fenix offer 'limit lifetime warranty'? *confused *



dm51 said:


> Instead of apologising for it, why didn't you edit it out before you posted it?
> 
> Your posting style has attracted adverse comments before. You are warned that further obnoxious posts by you will earn you a suspension.


Sorry DM51, I'll discipline myself. *slap myself*


----------



## Marduke (Jul 29, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Can anyone confirm this?
> I have a Energizer rechargeable AAA. My multimeter say its 0.93V
> It did manage to fire up my E01, but for less than 2 seconds (maybe 1).
> I don't see an AAA cell with 0.4V managing to light up a E01 meaningfully.
> ...



Plenty of people have confirmed it. You never want to do it with NiMH cells, as it would kill them, only primaries. 



berry580 said:


> Don't Fenix offer 'limit lifetime warranty'? *confused *



47's offered am additional unconditional lifetime guarantee on light purchased through him.

I believe Fenix offered a limited lifetime.


----------



## Short and Round (Jul 29, 2009)

I wonder if 4Sevens will honor the lifetime warranty for those who purchased the lights when the lifetime warranty was in effect? For some of us this was a main reason for buying through them!!:shakehead


----------



## f22shift (Jul 29, 2009)

Short and Round said:


> I wonder if 4Sevens will honor the lifetime warranty for those who purchased the lights when the lifetime warranty was in effect? For some of us this was a main reason for buying through them!!:shakehead


 
i think they will. they would be contractually obligated. you purchased under that pretense. their policy change is on july 16 so anything after that would follow the new policy.


----------



## mon90ey (Jul 29, 2009)

Backpacker Light said:


> FYI -
> 
> 
> just this past week..........
> ...


 

Yeah, someone else brought that to my attention a day or so ago. That is unfortunate. That someone would stand that firmly behind the products they sold really impressed me. In my mind, that warranty gave them the edge. Guess I'll have to rethink it all now. I live fairly close to them and fast shipping times have been a plus in the past, also. But, without that lifetime warranty, I guess now it will just come down to price. That's a shame, too. A real shame....................... :sigh:


----------



## vali (Jul 29, 2009)

I read somewhere in the marketplace they are getting some issues with the TK40 (probably ppl using unmatched cells or alkies) and since that light is not cheap at all I THINK they are trying to avoid future troubles.


----------



## tbenedict (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone found a store that carries key rings as small as the ones that come with the E01? The one that came with my lost it's tightness like it was low grade steel, so I am trying to find a replacement.

I got a small one from Ace Hardware, but it is just a hair too big to go through the main part of the ring.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 31, 2009)

Any store that sells fishing gear will have many assorted sizes. Walmart, Kmart, sportings goods stores, etc.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 31, 2009)

tbenedict said:


> Has anyone found a store that carries key rings as small as the ones that come with the E01? The one that came with my lost it's tightness like it was low grade steel, so I am trying to find a replacement.
> 
> I got a small one from Ace Hardware, but it is just a hair too big to go through the main part of the ring.


click the link in my sigline if it is 6 or 8 mm.


----------



## TimEggers (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just an update, having the E01 now for several days I really love this little light. I find myself using it all the time, even in tasks that I wouldn't have thought to grab my old Solitaire. Its nice to have a light that actually makes you want to use it.

Its been a great "multi-use" light for me personally. It is also more than enough to light the path to my bird feeders at night. In fact I can shine it up the tree and inspect the hanging point (about 20ft vertical).

The E01 also came in very handy the very next day I bought it as our community experienced a freak storm, 85MPH straight-winds and tornadoes. A lot of destruction and power loss. The E01 shined through like a champ. It not until unfortunate events like these that one comes to truly appreciate a good reliable light.

I'm really leaning towards a handful of E01's for storm lights around the house, I love having one on my key chain and just having it there I find myself using it all the time.

The best $15 I've spent for a long time. I prefer an inexpensive decent bright/throw/flood light with ample run time for this particular need. The E01 delivers flawlessly.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Aug 1, 2009)

tbenedict said:


> Has anyone found a store that carries key rings as small as the ones that come with the E01? The one that came with my lost it's tightness like it was low grade steel, so I am trying to find a replacement.
> 
> I got a small one from Ace Hardware, but it is just a hair too big to go through the main part of the ring.



Check out lighthound.com - Lanyards and Supplies, they have several sizes in ss, black and titanium.


----------



## Wulf (Aug 1, 2009)

I love my E01 too. 
It is a nice little flashlight, that guides you the way home in the dark. 

My E01 is in my bed table. So I find it every time very fast, when I need it.

For the price of 15 Euros it is a perfect deal!


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 2, 2009)

My bed was a bunk bed, so it has the holes for the pegs that keep the 2 beds aligned, it just so happens my E01 fits perfectly in these holes, which makes it not only easy to find, but it is also a good way to use it for lighting up my room.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 12, 2009)

E01 is also waterproof and was still able to stay on inside a square block of ice... now that's durable!


----------



## SkunkWerx (Aug 15, 2009)

Was ordering some other supplies and said "what-the-heck" ,tossed two E01's in the cart and it didn't even change my shipping amount.
Like getting 2 of them with free shipping! :twothumbs

2 orders this week, and 4 lights are on the way. I can see that hanging around CPF is going to be like burning a hole in my wallet with a blowtorch! 

Only 3 posts, and already 4 lights purchased. I am pathetic. :shakehead

Honestly, there are so many raving reviews of the E01, I think it's a 101% Must Have. :thumbsup:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 15, 2009)

:welcome:, and I love your signature.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 16, 2009)

Good choice, SkunkWerx, and welcome to CPF. Before you burn out your wallet you might want to pick up a Maratac AAA, too. Plenty of other good junk at CountyComm to fill out the order.

Geoff


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 16, 2009)

LightWalker said:


> I replaced my Fenix LOD CE with the E01 because the LOD CE would come on or apart in my pocket, this has not happened one time with the E01 after several months on my keyring.
> 
> You could probably take a battery that is too dead to power a remote and run it in the E01 for a few days. The Maratac AAA does look like a nice light however.
> 
> It may be a good idea to run a NIMH such as Eneloop in the E01 because an alkaline is likely to leak before it goes dead.



Gave one away as a Mother's Day gift to replace a leaked Dorcy 1AAA, with a pack of L92s. I'm petty sure it's still on the first battery.


----------



## SkunkWerx (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome LEDAddict and FlyingTurtle! This is great place!lovecpf

FT, actually my first order *was* a MaratacAAA and a 9290A.
Then I needed a "part" from BatteryJunction, and lo and behold, they had the E01's too!

I wonder if the sanitizer "diffuser cap" from the MaratacAAA thread would fit an E01 also?

I wonder how long it's going to take to fill a 12 gauge bandoleer with AAA flashlights?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have given many away as gifts...none have died. Mine looks like hell...the reflector area needs cleaning once in a while. It`s on my key ring and is the only light I`m sure to have on me. It beam tint is as others have said...won`t win any awards. But do I love this light? YES...taken for granted...often forgotten...but always there...and always lights  I`m not saying I wouldn`t buy any other AAA lights...not at all...but everyone should have one E01 on their keyring. It`s just plain smart.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 18, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> Gave one away as a Mother's Day gift to replace a leaked Dorcy 1AAA, with a pack of L92s. I'm petty sure it's still on the first battery.


 I think it will be on the first battery for a few years.


----------



## LoM (Aug 18, 2009)

I have mine E01 for over a year and still looking in good shape and working every time is needed. Bought newer and more powerful lights (such the Fenix L0D) but the E01 its the one on my keychain.
 
Gave a couple of them as Christmas gifts last year and I’m planning to do the same this year.
 
So yes, stiil a very good light for its price  :wave:


----------



## SkunkWerx (Aug 19, 2009)

Got it today after work via USPS!

Nice little light. Worth every penny of the $12.50 I paid.
C'mon, $12.50? it's a slam dunk.

Sorry about the pic quality, I just took a quick pic with flash, overexposed.

The E01 is pretty much the diameter of an AA battery. 
Here it is:


----------



## CaNo (Aug 20, 2009)

I absolutely love this light. It is the weakest light I own, but most dependable. I had replaced it off my keychain with my LD01 on 10440's, but in a weird way, I miss the E01 being there, even though it is not as bright... does that make sense? :shrug:


----------



## SkunkWerx (Aug 20, 2009)

At that price I ordered two of them.
Loaded them with Lithium e2 primaries, gave one to my son, who is going back for his fall semester. 
Now he has his micro-multi-tool and a Fenix E01 on his keyring. 

Good to go. :twothumbs


----------



## choombak (Oct 20, 2009)

I have been using the E01 for about six months now, and it is the best keychain light -- very nice and clean fit and finish, and stunningly rugged construction. I was heart broken when my two and half year old daughter threw one out, since she could not turn it on, but I replaced it with another one.

It makes a remarkable gift, especially for women who tend to keep it in their handbags/purses. My wife says this is the only thing that does not get easily scratched in her handbag. 

They are $12.50 at goinggear.com, and you have a 10% discount code too (check twitter.com/goinggear). A bulk order of all 5 colors saves you a lot.


----------



## LightWalker (Oct 21, 2009)

CaNo said:


> I absolutely love this light. It is the weakest light I own, but most dependable. I had replaced it off my keychain with my LD01 on 10440's, but in a weird way, I miss the E01 being there, even though it is not as bright... does that make sense? :shrug:


 
I prefer the E01 over my LOD CE "P4 version" because the E01 has better construction and I hardly ever have to recharge the battery.


----------



## jefflrrp (Dec 1, 2009)

My house is home to around 3 dozen lights (2.5 dozen of which are mine haha). Out of all the brands, models, battery types and configurations, I choose two above all others: my surefires (any of them) and my little E01's (I have 2, soon to be 4). By far (and by virtue of it being my edc), I use my olive E01 more than any of my other lights combined. Except for having a very lightly scratched head it looks good as new. The day my E01 dies an untimely death is the day my flashaholism is shaken to the very core.

Used it last night to navigate away from 3" puddles at my university at 10pm. Worked like a charm, even with ambient light from some street lamps.


----------



## shark_za (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm going to get myself one even though I have the rich man's (stupid man) E01, the Leatherman Serac S1.
It cost me the equivalent of $35 and its an E01 with a supercar body and clicky switch.
What counts in the end is still 100% E01.


----------



## Per Arne (Jul 20, 2010)

Just ordered two Blue Fenix E01 to replace the coin cell CR2016 LED lights on my keyrings. Single output 10 lumens and easy find AAA batteries instead of the CR2016 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 20, 2010)

Per Arne said:


> Just ordered two Blue Fenix E01 to replace the coin cell CR2016 LED lights on my keyrings. Single output 10 lumens and easy find AAA batteries instead of the CR2016 :thumbsup:



Congrats. I carry just the one but then again, I have just the one keyring. I dont mind the coin cells. In fact, I hope someone can make a tube for the E01 that can take an AG13/LR44/SR44 type battery.

Like this:


----------



## nativecajun (Jul 20, 2010)

My opinion. One of the best. Rugged built and reliable. I have a couple and no problems ever. And you are correct. If you had several of these set around the house they would be beautiful for a power outage. Simple one mode twist switch means hardly nothing can break. 

I have a preon but for a light to spread around the house you cannot go wrong with the Fenix EO1, buy a bunch and free shipping. You can't beat that. 

Daniel


----------



## Mr460mag (Sep 25, 2010)

I love my olive E01. It was my first quality flashlight. Just orderd a purple one and my son has a black one. It`s almost bulletproof an so light i hardly notice it in my pocket.:twothumbs


----------



## tandem (Sep 25, 2010)

Answering the question, is the E01 still a good value? I think so, so I recently ordered three of these for my wife and kids, one each in black, olive, and blue. The kids are just now old enough for keys of their own so I may as well start them off right with a light on their ring and hopefully make it a life long habit.

(edit)

I'd been considering the 4Sevens ReVo as well and in fact I hummed and hawed over this decision for a couple of weeks. While I admire the ReVo greatly, I find the value offered by the E01 (less than $15 US per light including discount by one on-line retailer) so compelling. After all these aren't the keychains of flashaholics (not yet, anyway) I'm outfitting - I just want them to have some useful amount of light when they need it.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 26, 2010)

I know this thread is a bit old. But with the iTP EOS A3 now out there, the E01 is no longer the good value it used to be, unless extreme durability is most important to the buyer.


----------



## mcnair55 (Sep 26, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I know this thread is a bit old. But with the iTP EOS A3 now out there, the E01 is no longer the good value it used to be, unless extreme durability is most important to the buyer.



I really have to disagree with you on this,I own both and speaking with experience of both lights.The A3 is my edc through choice as it opens up in medium and for day time use this suits me better.The baby Fenix has amazing run time and is a fantastic battery vampire,a very dependable light,simple on/off twisty.I own other ITP,s and the A1 has had an issue with mode skipping but thanks to other members this has been addressed but every now and then the problem reoccurs.The baby Fenix cost me £11.95 postage paid in the UK and the new A3 would cost £15.95 postage paid in the UK.A £4 saving is not even the price of a pack of cigs but the baby Fenix has a distinct use and reliable as a loaner to my daughter as I know it will not let her down.


----------



## tandem (Sep 26, 2010)

I must admit I was also tempted by more modern lights including the relative bargains offered by Maratac or iTP, preferring the look of the former and the key chain attachment of the latter. If the combo had existed, I may have gone with that instead.

After all, who wouldn't want more output and/or more runtime at equivalent output for not very many more dollars? Normally output and runtime are top of list criteria for me. Naturally I looked among the contenders - ranging from the budget priced on one end delivered by the iTP or Maratac to capable performance on the other end such as that offered by the 4Sevens ReVO. 

Since runtime and output criteria are usually most important to me, and I typically am drawn to both current controlled lights and flat output-runtime traces, several times in preceding weeks I almost hit the buy-it button on 3 ReVOs, despite the ReVOs weighing in at almost twice the cost of the Maratac postage paid. Selfbuilt's review on the ReVO should have pushed me over the edge as his reviews often do.

Despite review induced extreme temptation I held off and finally I determined that the most important runtime trace for this particular light purchase was the difference between on and off. 

In this case I wasn't looking for a do-all light, just one that would always be with my family members and stood the best chance at always working no matter how much abuse it gets. Had the iTP or ReVOs a long term track record proving them durable enough to hold up to years of abuse, no doubt I would have spent the extra dollars for the much more modern light. Price really wasn't the key factor for this purchase, but I do consider ~ 15$ postage paid a relative bargain to put an extremely durable light on the key rings of my wife and two young and very active boys.


----------

